# [SOLVED] Swtiching Back to Onboard Graphics Card



## FritzNags (Dec 31, 2011)

Windows Vista is shutting down and is indicating that my Nvidia graphics card is not functioning properly - I am able to use safe mode with networking ok. I would love to go back to the onboard graphics card but when I plug into it nothing happens.

I was thinking about disabling the Nvidia graphics card in hopes that the onboard graphics card would then be activated but I was nervous to try that.

Any suggestions?

Should have mentionded this is an HP desktop a6120n model.


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

If you want to run the inboard GPU you can turn it on in the device manager in windows. Just need to find it and right click and hit enable, that will turn it on. That's if you have turned it off properly.

Simply unplugging and removing the card you put in won't turn the onboard card, on.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Swtiching Back to Onboard Graphics Card*



red6joker said:


> If you want to run the inboard GPU you can turn it on in the device manager in windows. Just need to find it and right click and hit enable, that will turn it on. That's if you have turned it off properly.
> 
> Simply unplugging and removing the card you put in won't turn the onboard card, on.


Actually this is exactly backwards.

When a card is installed a motherboard will disable the onboard in the bios , not windows.

Simply removing the card would reactivate the onboard gpu in the bios.


----------



## FritzNags (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Swtiching Back to Onboard Graphics Card*

Thanks for the help. Here is more info. I decided to have the Geek squad install a new graphics card for me. When I got it home the graphics are found but I have no sound. They told me to bring it back and they will fix it. Curious about how the onboard sound card was affected by the graphics card install.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Swtiching Back to Onboard Graphics Card*

check the default play back is set to your sound card.


----------



## FritzNags (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Swtiching Back to Onboard Graphics Card*

I decided to google search "Problems with installing Geforce 210" and it took me to an HP forum where I found others had to re-enable their onbord audio by pressing F10 repeatedly during startup! Thanks everyone for your responses. See link below for more details

GeForce 210 HDMI... I need help! - NVIDIA Forums


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

yuor welcome


----------

